# carb manual



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have a PDF version of the Tecumseh carberator manual?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't think there is a Tecumseh carb manual, but there are two 2-cycle repair manuals. One is the regular 2-cycle engine repair manual and the other is the TC-series 2 cycle engine repair manual. Both of these manuals have carb repair/adjustment procedures in them,

You can find them here and here


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a manual called "Tecumseh Carburetor Identification, Troubleshooting and Service." This is what it looks like. http://www.manddsmallengine.com/tecumseh/695907.html[/URL] 

If anyone has a PDF version of this it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well you can copy it and make it pdf with adobe


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

bugman said:


> well you can copy it and make it pdf with adobe


I don't have the manual to copy that's why I'm asking for it.


----------

